# navigation lights



## **DONOTDELETE** (Oct 3, 2001)

I don't know a lot about LEDs however because of reported low power consumption I want to use clusters in navigation lights. How can you determine the maximum visual range? I need at least 2 mile visibility. Also is there a reference to assist in building the clusters?


----------



## K Horn (Oct 3, 2001)

Is this for a boat, a plane, a cruise missile?
How many volts? Are you using anything
now with a standard socket?
This site has numerous geniuses and all of them very helpful.
Good Luck


----------

